# switching of a special type



## anjoy92 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi ,
It would be very helpful if someone can tell me a way to wire so can control my switches with arduino and at the same time with my board switches.

That is if i switch off from board it should get off . And when i ON with my arduino it should get on .
Cant figure a way out .
The link for the video is : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9CuN9MeRtA&feature=youtu.be
I want to implement the thing i wrote above , in the system shown in video .

A circuit diagram , if someone can draw will be very helpful .

Thank You ..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

anjoy92 said:


> Hi ,
> It would be very helpful if someone can tell me a way to wire so can control my switches with arduino and at the same time with my board switches.
> 
> That is if i switch off from board it should get off . And when i ON with my arduino it should get on .
> ...


Wrong forum,,,,post here....http://www.diychatroom.com


----------

